# Home birth without Midwife



## MissMisery

Thoughts on not even having a midwife at your home birth? I'm not 100% sure what the laws in my state are about midwives delivering babies at home, but I feel like I want to do it with or WITHOUT one.


----------



## ambreen359

There was a thread on here about someone who had a unassisted home birth search back a bit good luck x


----------



## youngwife20

Is that not really dangerous? .. But I gues if its legal then sure.. but that would worry me if something went wrong ( God for bid) but always good to be ready for any scenario.


----------



## madasa

I think silverpenny did it....? Try searching "UC" or "unassisted birth". :)


----------



## moomin_troll

i almost had a unassisted homebirth and really she wasnt needed even when she did turn up.

my mum called her at 3am (she lives 10 mins up the road from me) she didnt turn up till 3.50am by which time corey had already crowned and my mum was getting ready to unhook the cord incase it was around coreys kneck.

she turned up and i was doing what i knew was best for me and ignored her when she told me to push but i wanted to breath, so i did.

the only good things about having her there was i tore inside and needed to go into hospital for stitches so she was able to spot this. not sure how that would work if u just had no one there for ur birth


----------



## Tegans Mama

TBH I think as long as you've had adequate prenatal care and you're clued up on what is normal whilst giving birth, it's your choice and no one elses. :)


----------



## wigglywoo

moomin_troll said:


> i almost had a unassisted homebirth and really she wasnt needed even when she did turn up.
> 
> my mum called her at 3am (she lives 10 mins up the road from me) she didnt turn up till 3.50am by which time corey had already crowned and my mum was getting ready to unhook the cord incase it was around coreys kneck.
> 
> she turned up and i was doing what i knew was best for me and ignored her when she told me to push but i wanted to breath, so i did.
> 
> the only good things about having her there was i tore inside and needed to go into hospital for stitches so she was able to spot this. not sure how that would work if u just had no one there for ur birth

How did she find out about the tear if you don't mind me asking? Did she do a VE?


----------



## moomin_troll

wigglywoo said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> i almost had a unassisted homebirth and really she wasnt needed even when she did turn up.
> 
> my mum called her at 3am (she lives 10 mins up the road from me) she didnt turn up till 3.50am by which time corey had already crowned and my mum was getting ready to unhook the cord incase it was around coreys kneck.
> 
> she turned up and i was doing what i knew was best for me and ignored her when she told me to push but i wanted to breath, so i did.
> 
> the only good things about having her there was i tore inside and needed to go into hospital for stitches so she was able to spot this. not sure how that would work if u just had no one there for ur birth
> 
> How did she find out about the tear if you don't mind me asking? Did she do a VE?Click to expand...

what does VE stand for?
i was bleeding quiet abit and everything is lets say loose after giving birth lol so she was able to see the tear as it wasnt too high up i dont think. she thought it was only a small tear so she only saw the end of it i think


----------



## wigglywoo

Ah I see, thanks. VE = vaginal examination.


----------



## moomin_troll

wigglywoo said:


> Ah I see, thanks. VE = vaginal examination.

thought so, im tired so that why im being so stupid hahaha
u have to have a area set up where u can lie down to be examined, mine was on the sofa.


----------



## BetsyRN

I don't think having an unassited childbirth at home is a wise choice. I'm a labor and delivery nurse at a large hospital and unfortunately I've seen multiple homebirths gone wrong with bad outcomes bc no one qualified to properly assess the labor/delivery was present. For example, a woman came in that had been pushing for hours yet she was only 6 cm and the baby's heartrate was very low. And I've seen deliveries where the baby began to deliver breech and got stuck; by the time the women got to the hospital, those babies had been deprived of oxygen for a while and their outcomes weren't great (I don't really want to give more details than that for fear that someone would figure things out since I would be violating HIPAA!) I think having a homebirth is a perfectly safe option but I don't agree with unassisted childbirth. While you may be lucky and not have any issues with your delivery, you don't want to be one of the people where something bad happens. I've spoken to several of the midwives that work at my hospital, including one who had a homebirth, and they all agreed that you must have prenatal care and someone qualified to perform a delivery present at your birth. 10% of babies need some sort of resuscitation at birth -- are you prepared for that? You can still deliver/pull your own baby out, just please have a midwife (not just a doula) present at your homebirth!


----------



## amjon

If they don't allow it, do they have a birthing center near you? I am going to a BC. I never really even considered home, but the BC has a very homelike feel. They will know how to spot problems that would require the hospital as well. (I'm not sure if insurance covers actual HB, the MW I am going to does do them.)


----------



## wigglywoo

moomin_troll said:


> wigglywoo said:
> 
> 
> Ah I see, thanks. VE = vaginal examination.
> 
> thought so, im tired so that why im being so stupid hahaha
> u have to have a area set up where u can lie down to be examined, mine was on the sofa.Click to expand...

Really?? I think I'll ask my MW about that when I see her next, as my birth plan states no vaginal examinations. I guess if there is excessive bleeding afterwards then I will allow her to look, but I wont be allowing 'progress' examinations.

To the OP - I'm kind of of the opinion at the moment that having a midwife could actually be more of a hindrance than an assistance. I can understand why people feel happier having a trained MW there, but also understand why they would want to go unassisted. Even my DH said the other day that we could do it all ourselves and 'what do we really need a midwife for?':haha: I am going to call in early labour to warn them that I will need a midwife at some point so shifts can be sorted out and then not call again until I feel I need someone there (this is what my MW has said to do).

I guess I am in an enviable position because even if a midwife is unavailable or can't get here in time, my MIL is a recently retired MW and lives at the end of the lane! Not that I particularly want MIL seeing me in that state of undress, but if I were desperate and there was no-one else available! She'd be delighted to come out of retirement to observe the birth of her long-awaited grandchild I'm sure :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

wigglywoo said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wigglywoo said:
> 
> 
> Ah I see, thanks. VE = vaginal examination.
> 
> thought so, im tired so that why im being so stupid hahaha
> u have to have a area set up where u can lie down to be examined, mine was on the sofa.Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? I think I'll ask my MW about that when I see her next, as my birth plan states no vaginal examinations. I guess if there is excessive bleeding afterwards then I will allow her to look, but I wont be allowing 'progress' examinations.
> 
> To the OP - I'm kind of of the opinion at the moment that having a midwife could actually be more of a hindrance than an assistance. I can understand why people feel happier having a trained MW there, but also understand why they would want to go unassisted. Even my DH said the other day that we could do it all ourselves and 'what do we really need a midwife for?':haha: I am going to call in early labour to warn them that I will need a midwife at some point so shifts can be sorted out and then not call again until I feel I need someone there (this is what my MW has said to do).
> 
> I guess I am in an enviable position because even if a midwife is unavailable or can't get here in time, my MIL is a recently retired MW and lives at the end of the lane! Not that I particularly want MIL seeing me in that state of undress, but if I were desperate and there was no-one else available! She'd be delighted to come out of retirement to observe the birth of her long-awaited grandchild I'm sure :haha:Click to expand...

id agree with no examinations during labour except one when they arrive and then after as they need to check for tears as u might need stitches. i lost 400ml so not too much concidering 2 tears. she didnt touch me either time she just looked, it was the doctor who stitched me i could of killed her lol


----------



## wigglywoo

I had stitches last time as I had an episiotomy. I don't blame you for wanting to kill the Dr who stitched you, stitches hurt more than giving birth!


----------



## Leahmasie

To each their own, but I would not be comfortable with an UC. Throughout history women have been helping other women give birth. Why? Because sometimes it's life-threatening. Much less now that we have good nutrition, although with such a large percentage of overweight people we now have other problems.

I think it boils down to this. If your baby did not survive labor/delivery, would you think "I guess my baby was meant to leave us so soon" or would you think "sometimes nature errs and I regret not protecting my baby with current medical care". I've read a lot of natural birth blogs that basically say the former. Decline all intervention and then if you or your baby dies it was meant to be. I am grateful for our brains and inventions, and when called for I would use them to save my baby or myself from something that would've killed us 200 years ago. When you're in labor or just given birth, it's my opinion that very few women are capable of evaluating an emergency and adequately responding. This is especially true for a first birth.


----------



## silver_penny

https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/427385-ask-unassisted-homebirther.html Here is my thread on it :thumbup:


----------



## Linzi

My opinion on this has changed since my homebirth, my midwife went against everything I wanted and when my baby was distressed I don't believe that she helped a great deal and if I knew more or was ready for the situation I could have performed resucsitation myself. Though obviously I don't know, I'm waiting for my notes back.

Personally now, I would always have a midwife there if I was the give birth again, but I would have a private midwife and might consider a doula now too whereas I wouldn't have before. Having said that I can understand why someone would want an unassisted childbirth, even though its not for me, I don't think it's completely irresponsible, but only if you do some serious serious hard work before the birth & are prepared for any eventuality. 

xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

To those against it, you will find that more people who go unassisted go in to it very well informed. They will often prepare in great depth for how to deal with certain scenarios including the baby needing resuscitation etc.

The question for me when someone decided to have an unassisted birth is why do they not feel able to have a midwife present.....people all too often just judge and say 'it's irresponsible' 'what if...'. Don't you think they have thought about the what ifs? Dont you think their baby is the most precious thing in the world to them just as it is to the couple going to hospital? Of course it is but there are very deep, complex reasons why they think that UC is the safest option for their family. When you've been at births WITH midwives or doctors that have been traumatic and awful not because of complications but because of sometimes shocking levels of disrespect and lack of care, then you begin to understand why people chose that route, even if it's not one you would perhaps take yourself.


----------



## moomin_troll

just because someone may have a mw present or even having their baby in hospital doesnt make it any safer in my opinion.

twice my mum has been let down by mws in hospital births, we both almost died when she had me. she had a huge bleed and needed a trasnfusion n yet she was left in a room by herself bleeding all over the bed and floor....she really thought she was going to die that day.
and then with my sister a mw told her she was stupid and that she wasnt in labour when she was and ended up giving birth 5 mins later in the ward.

giving birth isnt easy and most times is made worse by mws so i totaly understand when women dont want anyone there.

the mw at coreys birth was useless, she was trying to get me to push when i didnt want to so i just ignored her.....good job i did what i wanted or my tears would of been ten times worse.

giving birth is natural and is far too medicalised now, even tho im glad we have intervention for when its needed but people seem to forget it wasnt long ago that everybirth was at home


----------



## NaturalMomma

I have a few friends who have done unassisted births, and are currently planning for unassisted births. I support them, but I would prefer to have a Midwife attend just so that she can look for any signs of complications and I don't have to worry about everything being on my shoulders (laboring, birthing, plus making sure baby and I are 100% ok).


----------



## Leahmasie

I understand why some people choose UC, and there are awful stories about incompetent medical professionals. In my case we planned a homebirth, which some people also think is irresponsible, but I was convinced the risk of unneeded interventions was higher than the risk of complications that needed hospital care. In the end I was failed by my homebirth midwife because she did not know the recent research on "post-term" birth, so we reluctantly agreed to an induction. Still, labor was so physically hard for me, I know I could not respond adequately in an emergency. I want someone knowledgeable helping me. I do think there are some women who might be able to do it, but it's hard to believe. Actually, I don't believe it's safer than with a competent midwife. But I do understand the damage incompetent people can do at such a vulnerable time, so I understand some women feel that is what they're avoiding.


----------



## BetsyRN

I really feel for people that feel victimized by previous birth experiences and it sucks that there are medical professionals out there that don't know what theyr'e doing. But when everyone delivered at home "not that long ago", there were still lay midwives present or someone who'd delivered the babies in that village present who knew what to do to help or monitor the mom. And plenty of women still died or their babies still died! It's amazing that people always say "women have been doing this for thousands of years" but forget that many women and babies died in childbirth and honestly still do in non-industrialized countries. I know I'm probably the only opposition on here and yall wish I'd just leave, but I think people who choose unassisted childbirth are taking the risk that something very very bad could happen. When I delivered my first baby I was very nervous, but five years later it's not as scary and I'm much more competent in doing so. Same goes for taking care of laboring women and twenty more years of experience will only help me serve my patients better. Even if someone reads up on emergency situations, having your partner or yourself make decisions or try to make decisions during an emergency or labor/delivery that isn't going smoothly when you've never delivered a baby before (or you've only delivered your 3 other kids) isn't much different than the brand new resident who's read about deliveries but has only done 2. It's not much different than the incompetent midwife who doesn't know what she's doing. If I had a bad experience I'd rather find a new provider than handle things on my own. Homebirths are great and there are wonderful midwives out there, but going unassisted is taking the risk that something bad could happen (ie maternal death, intrauterine death, CP, severe brain damage, etc.) Most people will probably be lucky and have beautiful labors and deliveries. But I've seen the worst of the worst happen and just want people to really think about what they're choosing to do.


----------



## Linzi

Mervs Mum said:


> To those against it, you will find that more people who go unassisted go in to it very well informed. They will often prepare in great depth for how to deal with certain scenarios including the baby needing resuscitation etc.
> 
> The question for me when someone decided to have an unassisted birth is why do they not feel able to have a midwife present.....people all too often just judge and say 'it's irresponsible' 'what if...'. Don't you think they have thought about the what ifs? Dont you think their baby is the most precious thing in the world to them just as it is to the couple going to hospital? Of course it is but there are very deep, complex reasons why they think that UC is the safest option for their family. *When you've been at births WITH midwives or doctors that have been traumatic and awful not because of complications but because of sometimes shocking levels of disrespect and lack of care, then you begin to understand why people chose that route, even if it's not one you would perhaps take yourself.*

That was what I meant to say but I'm crap with words :dohh:

I spoke to my health visitor today about some things that have been going on with me since Molly was born and she wants me monitored by my GP now as she thinks I may develop PND, triggered by one event in my labour which was caused by a midwives complete lack of care & respect. I totally understand now why someone might have an unassisted childbirth, even though it's not something II would choose for myself.

xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

BetsyRN said:


> I really feel for people that feel victimized by previous birth experiences and it sucks that there are medical professionals out there that don't know what theyr'e doing. But when everyone delivered at home "not that long ago", there were still lay midwives present or someone who'd delivered the babies in that village present who knew what to do to help or monitor the mom. And plenty of women still died or their babies still died! It's amazing that people always say "women have been doing this for thousands of years" but forget that many women and babies died in childbirth and honestly still do in non-industrialized countries. I know I'm probably the only opposition on here and yall wish I'd just leave, but I think people who choose unassisted childbirth are taking the risk that something very very bad could happen. When I delivered my first baby I was very nervous, but five years later it's not as scary and I'm much more competent in doing so. Same goes for taking care of laboring women and twenty more years of experience will only help me serve my patients better. Even if someone reads up on emergency situations, having your partner or yourself make decisions or try to make decisions during an emergency or labor/delivery that isn't going smoothly when you've never delivered a baby before (or you've only delivered your 3 other kids) isn't much different than the brand new resident who's read about deliveries but has only done 2. It's not much different than the incompetent midwife who doesn't know what she's doing. If I had a bad experience I'd rather find a new provider than handle things on my own. Homebirths are great and there are wonderful midwives out there, but going unassisted is taking the risk that something bad could happen (ie maternal death, intrauterine death, CP, severe brain damage, etc.) Most people will probably be lucky and have beautiful labors and deliveries. But I've seen the worst of the worst happen and just want people to really think about what they're choosing to do.


We don't wish you would go away. In the contrary we welcome honest genuine challenges to our thoughts....or I certainly do! Your belief system is firmly placed on the opposite end of the spectrum to free birthing so I can appreciate why you think and feel the way you do. But please be assured that people chosing to go unassisted are not doing it on a whim or to prove a point or JUST because they dont trust the system. Belief systems run deep on both sides.


----------



## moomin_troll

concidering i almost had a unassisted birth due to the mw not getting her ass into gear i can honestly say she wasnt needed. she tried to push what she wanted on me and made me panic.

the onlt good thing about having her here was she noticed i had torn and said stitches were needed.....well they actualy werent because all they did was fall out lol


----------



## SoyLatte

Before you decide to do this check with you're states regulations and laws. I recently heard a story about a women in Canada who had an unassisted home birth and there wasn't a certified party present to fill out a birth certificate. 

The baby is now like 6 months old and she can't get a passport to visit family outside of the country until she pays for a DNA test to verify that the baby is her biological child since there wasn't a medical witness present (doctor or midwife) to verify the birth.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I had an unplanned unnasisted homebirth, the home bit was planned, but not the unnasisted bit! The midwife just didn't make in time. I was a bit scared and a load of what ifs went through my mind, BUT at the same time, it was an amazing experience to go through it with no one interfering!

I am considering doing it again this time, but.. this time I will make sure I'm fully aware of what to do if baby isn't breathing and things like that. I'm not sure I'll actually be brave enough to do it, but willl be educating myself regardless as I'm very doubtful the midwife will make it in time again even if I do decide to have one present!. The midwives last time were expecting not to have much time to get to me, as my previous labour was 30 minutes from 1st contraction, to birth, and they were expecting it to be even quicker, which it was, at 20 minutes!

I think what I will probably end up doing is calling the midwife, and on the small chance that she does get here in time.. make sure that she is NOT allowed to interfere or do anything, unless absolutely needed. Just make her sit in the corner, and be quiet sorta thing :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

Ju_bubbs said:


> I had an unplanned unnasisted homebirth, the home bit was planned, but not the unnasisted bit! The midwife just didn't make in time. I was a bit scared and a load of what ifs went through my mind, BUT at the same time, it was an amazing experience to go through it with no one interfering!
> 
> I am considering doing it again this time, but.. this time I will make sure I'm fully aware of what to do if baby isn't breathing and things like that. I'm not sure I'll actually be brave enough to do it, but willl be educating myself regardless as I'm very doubtful the midwife will make it in time again even if I do decide to have one present!. The midwives last time were expecting not to have much time to get to me, as my previous labour was 30 minutes from 1st contraction, to birth, and they were expecting it to be even quicker, which it was, at 20 minutes!
> 
> I think what I will probably end up doing is calling the midwife, and on the small chance that she does get here in time.. make sure that she is NOT allowed to interfere or do anything, unless absolutely needed. Just make her sit in the corner, and be quiet sorta thing :haha:

wow! i thought my 4 hour labour was fast :happydance:


----------



## Mindy_mini

Now I know I'm likely to get hissed at when I say this... I'm a student midwife ** runs and hides **

I've skimmed through this thread in between trying to pack for a wedding, look after LO and bellowing at dh to get his arse into gear. 

Its gonna be a short post but just wanted to say I think there is a big difference between unassisted and unattended.

You can have a home birth, being confortable in your own environment, you can tell the mw you don't want to be examined or interventions but she is there in case things take a turn for the worse, unattended is a different matter. Yes, women have been giving Birth since time began but high numbers of them died or their babies died. They would be attended by "elders" who delivered the babies of the village. So infect it's more natural and normal to be attended. 

PERSONALLY I feel it's selfish to put you and your baby at risk not to mention if something goes wrong and you dp/mother/friend/who ever you've chosen o have present has to witness what could be the unthinkable. 

Each to their own but I personally would never do it on my own.


----------



## moomin_troll

things can also go very wrong when a mw is present, and ive heard so many things about mws doing the wrong thing and causing complications.

it drives me nuts on threads like this people have to say what if this goes wrong, ule never forgive urself. lifes a bitch and things can go very wrong no matter whos there


----------



## Ju_bubbs

moomin_troll said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> I had an unplanned unnasisted homebirth, the home bit was planned, but not the unnasisted bit! The midwife just didn't make in time. I was a bit scared and a load of what ifs went through my mind, BUT at the same time, it was an amazing experience to go through it with no one interfering!
> 
> I am considering doing it again this time, but.. this time I will make sure I'm fully aware of what to do if baby isn't breathing and things like that. I'm not sure I'll actually be brave enough to do it, but willl be educating myself regardless as I'm very doubtful the midwife will make it in time again even if I do decide to have one present!. The midwives last time were expecting not to have much time to get to me, as my previous labour was 30 minutes from 1st contraction, to birth, and they were expecting it to be even quicker, which it was, at 20 minutes!
> 
> I think what I will probably end up doing is calling the midwife, and on the small chance that she does get here in time.. make sure that she is NOT allowed to interfere or do anything, unless absolutely needed. Just make her sit in the corner, and be quiet sorta thing :haha:
> 
> wow! i thought my 4 hour labour was fast :happydance:Click to expand...

lol, yeah.. I thought my first labour was quick at 5 hours :haha: was I proven wrong or what!?! :lol:


----------



## Mervs Mum

moomin_troll said:


> things can also go very wrong when a mw is present, and ive heard so many things about mws doing the wrong thing and causing complications.
> 
> it drives me nuts on threads like this people have to say what if this goes wrong, ule never forgive urself. lifes a bitch and things can go very wrong no matter whos there

Here here. =D&gt;

The selfish card pisses me right off. This implies that mothers going unassisted are putting themselves and their birth experience before their babies which could not be further from the truth. They go unassisted with their babies safety as paramount and to protect them from things 'going wrong' by having an undisturbed birth. Of course some MWs will think the way M_M does.....if women went unassisted more often it threatens their own feelings of validity.


----------



## Mervs Mum

and would a woman having a home birth ever be so outrageously rude, judgemental and insensitive as to imply that a woman choosing to birth in a hospital was being 'selfish' by putting their baby at higher risk of intervention/birth trauma etc etc? No. You dont hear it that way but its funny how its acceptable the other way. :growlmad:


----------



## moomin_troll

Mervs Mum said:


> and would a woman having a home birth ever be so outrageously rude, judgemental and insensitive as to imply that a woman choosing to birth in a hospital was being 'selfish' by putting their baby at higher risk of intervention/birth trauma etc etc? No. You dont hear it that way but its funny how its acceptable the other way. :growlmad:

while planning my homebirth i got alot of "is it safe" "can u do that" and "what if something goes wrong" questions. having corey at home was much safer seen as my local hospital have a rep of killing people and not so long ago they overdosed (not sure what with) twins and they died.

some hospitals really arent the safest places to be


----------



## silver_penny

Alright, I'm going to put another two cents in: Some might consider me selfish for having an unassisted birth. Whatever, its your own perogative, but it was the right decision for me, my DH, and that birth. We researched the hell out of the what if's so I don't want to hear that we lacked education because of our decision. Most people who go unassisted go into it with a lot more knowledge than those who go into the hospital and depend upon the doctors or MW's there to do every little thing for them. We take on that responsibility. We know what we are taking onto our hands. There is fear and trepidation with any and every birth, there are always the what if's, no matter where or how you birth.

Now, we made the decision for UC for multiple reasons: there is a lack of MW's in our area, and the one's that we do have I have found to be inadequate, and very expensive for their inadequacies, at that. The MW I had at my last birth was more worried about loosing her license than the health and safety of my baby and myself. The hospital treated me horrendously, and I would never step foot in that hospital again unless it was a true emergency. It was safer in my eyes to give birth at home than to put myself and my baby in the hands of the professionals. UC isn't for everyone, but neither is home birthing, giving birth in a birth center, or hospital birthing. That is why we have choices. We live with the choices that we make and the consequences thereof. Its called life, its what we do. End of.

So, was I selfish in the choices I made? hmmm, maybe, as I was putting _my_ health and the health of _my _baby first, even past the what if's. _I _took my time and researched birth to no end. In the end, _I_ had a perfect birth. Call me lucky, or what will you, but I know that if something did happen, I would have had the knowledge to do what was right, and I would have gone to the hospital if the need arose, and my DH was knowledgable enough to know the signs for an emergency and what to do if the situation turned into an emergency. Oh, and btw, I am a student MW as well, though I wasn't at the time of the birth.

Sorry if my post sounds a little defensive, but I want you to know that I didn't go into UC blindly. I wasn't selfish for doing it and I am open to any questions that do arise. :flower:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

SP - can I ask you to share some sources of good information for educating myself on how to handle the 'what ifs'!? Where did you start you research etc?


----------



## moomin_troll

as i mentioned i almost had a unassisted birth and my mum was just getting ready to unhook the cord if it was round coreys kneck and we would of delt with the rest if and when lol
but ive never spoken to a woman planning a home or unassisted birth that hasnt done their research.

no one (that i no of) just turns round n says yeah i fancy staying home by myself to give birth


----------



## silver_penny

I started most of my research online (the Internet is a great resource!) Laura Shanley's page is a good starting point, but I have some favorite books as well: Holistic Midwifery, Vol 2... its a textbook for midwives, over 1400 pages, with great info, very scientific and in-depth. It does cost a pretty penny, though... I read the entire book while I was pregnant and chasing a toddler, highlighting and marking pages as I went. It has the majority of complications and warning signs of what can happen during labor and birth. Its companion book, Holistic Midwifery, Vol 1, covers pregnancy, but I haven't had the chance to get that one yet. Heart and Hands: A Midwife's Guide to Pregnancy is another great book, precise and to the point for any expectant mother.

If you are also doing an unassisted pregnancy, you might want to consider getting urinalysis strips to check your urine levels.


----------



## MissMisery

Thank you so much for all your responses! I forgot I had even posted this thread. =p 

Anyway the US has an extremely high mother mortality rate as it is. So obviously modern medicine isn't always helping. Third world countries have higher rankings. (That info is from Amnesty International).

I just feel like I want to trust my body and myself and do something that I KNOW I am capable of. I assume that giving birth in a relaxed environment and not feeling helpless about it has to be one of the most empowering moments ever.


----------



## Guppy051708

x


----------



## Leopard

If I decide hospital is too much effort to travel to (45min drive) I might 'accidently' have an unassisted homebirth.


----------



## RoxyRoo

I had a planned homebirth 6 days ago. My labour progressed very quickly (4 hours from start to finish) and my MW arrived when I had already started pushing.

I must admit that I was so zoned out that I felt ok about it, I was just going with my body. My husband was quite anxious but remained very calm and supportive.

I do believe that it would have all turned out ok if my MW hadn't arrived but I was definitely reassured at having her there.

I personally wouldn't plan an unassisted birth for myself, but I would be fully understanding and supportive of someone who did. It's an amazingly empowering experience to trust your own body.


----------



## moomin_troll

RoxyRoo said:


> I had a planned homebirth 6 days ago. My labour progressed very quickly (4 hours from start to finish) and my MW arrived when I had already started pushing.
> 
> I must admit that I was so zoned out that I felt ok about it, I was just going with my body. My husband was quite anxious but remained very calm and supportive.
> 
> I do believe that it would have all turned out ok if my MW hadn't arrived but I was definitely reassured at having her there.
> 
> I personally wouldn't plan an unassisted birth for myself, but I would be fully understanding and supportive of someone who did. It's an amazingly empowering experience to trust your own body.

thats exactly what happened with me lol 4 hours start to finish and soon as i needed to push corey had crowned before the mw got to me


----------



## wigglywoo

I'll be calling last minute. Mainly because I feel I can cope better on my own without interference. I am secretly hoping for an accidental bba!


----------



## aliss

I wouldn't, I'm not knowledgeable enough, but I can understand 100% why someone would after having a horrid hospital birth!


----------



## Guppy051708

i secretly hope my assisted FSBC birth turns into an unassisted HB :haha: i have to drive one hour to get the MW at my FSCB and who knows if i'll want to do that during labor, especially if i have another posterior lol....I realize, despite my delivering my son via water birth in the hospital, there wasn't anyone that did a dang thing besides MYSELF(and my supporters helping me, which were NOT medical staff). Anyways, i birthed a posterior baby (facing the 2 o'clock") ....after being put through that without assistance and not intervention, makes me feel like i could do anything!


----------

